
How Do Restrictions on High-Skilled Immigration Affect Offshoring? H-1B Evidence - Bostonian
https://www.nber.org/papers/w27538
======
Bostonian
Paper at
[https://marriottschool.byu.edu/upload/event/event_755/_doc/B...](https://marriottschool.byu.edu/upload/event/event_755/_doc/Britta%20Glennon_Winter_Strategy_Conference_Draft%20\(1\).pdf)
.

